# SOLD - Nothing to see here!



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

*BOTH HAVE BEEN SOLD. Thanks for looking!*

_Prices dropped for the final time. After this, it's ebay...._

For Sale:

*2008 Roxy Joyrider* skis. 162cm with NX 12 system bindings. 126-74-105 with 13m turn radius. Awesome ski with great hardpack/ice hold, yet versatile. Could use a tune. Bought new from sierrasnowboard.com last year for $479.50 (original retail was $959) and used less than 20 half-days. Prefer local pickup but can arrange shipping. Price dropped to *$250*.

*2008 Line Anthem *skis with SP 120 demo bindings (for BSL 263-391). 178cm. True twin tip: 119-93-119 with 18.5m turn radius. These were purchased from a tent sale for $299 in October 2008 and clearly were part of a rental/demo fleet; used maybe twice since purchasing. Definitely needs a tune and some base care (see pics below). Price dropped to *$150*.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2009)

Upgrading?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Upgrading?



Thinning the herd. Brian really never used the Anthems and while I loved the Joyriders, I love my Maries, too. 3 pairs of skis is 1 pair too many to decide between for me. My Lines are my fresh snow/thick spring mush skis and I have the Maries, which work well on just about anything other than ice. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, it seems like every AZ member from CT is selling boards.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2009)

Prices dropped. Anyone?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 31, 2009)

i'd love to take the anthems off your hands but that's too much for me right now. if you still have them in the summer, I'd love to talk then.


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> i'd love to take the anthems off your hands but that's too much for me right now. if you still have them in the summer, I'd love to talk then.


Hopefully they're sold before then because we need the money, but we'll keep that in mind.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2009)

Dropped the prices a final time.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

These never made it to ebay so if anyone is interested, they're still here...


----------



## win24 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd like to buy the Roxy Joyrider skis :-D


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2009)

win24 said:


> I'd like to buy the Roxy Joyrider skis :-D



PM'd you.

The Line Anthems are pending sale, BTW.


----------

